# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 9.78.1151

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 9.78.1151 05/04/2016*   *New Samsung features *  *Added WITHOUT Root: Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup* Samsung Galaxy J1 Ace - SM-J111MSamsung Galaxy J3 2016 - SM-J320H  *Added WITHOUT Root: Read Codes for Broadcomm modells* GT-B5330,GT-B5330L,GT-B5330BGT-B5510,GT-B5510L,GT-B5510BGT-B5512,GT-B5512BGT-B7810GT-S5300,GT-S5300L,GT-S5300BGT-S5301,GT-S5301L,GT-S5301BGT-S5302,GT-S5302BGT-S5303,GT-S5303BGT-S5310,GT-S5310L,GT-S5310B,GT-S5310E,GT-S5310G,GT-S5310TGT-S5312,GT-S5312B,GT-S5312LGT-S5360,GT-S5360B,GT-S5360L,GT-S5360TGT-S5363GT-S5367GT-S5369GT-S5570IGT-S5830I,GT-S5830M,GT-S5830V,GT-S5830CGT-S5831IGT-S5839IGT-S6102,GT-S6102B,GT-S6102EGT-S6010,GT-S6010LGT-S6012,GT-S6012BGT-S6293TGT-S6352GT-S6790,GT-S6790N,GT-S6790LGT-S6792LGT-S6800GT-S6802,GT-S6802BGT-S6810,GT-S6810P,GT-S6810L,GT-S6810M,GT-S6810E,GT-S6810BGT-S6812,GT-S6812B,GT-S6812CGT-S7270,GT-S7270LGT-S7272GT-S7273TGT-S7275GT-S7390,GT-S7390L,GT-S7390G,GT-S7390E GT-S7392L,GT-S7392GT-S7562CGT-S7580,GT-S7580L,GT-S7580EGT-S7582,GT-S7582LGT-S7583TGT-I9060,GT-I9060LGT-I9063TGT-I9080,GT-I9080L,GT-I9080EGT-I9082,GT-I9082L,GT-I9082C, GT-I9082I     GT-I9105P,GT-I9105GT-I9128,GT-I9128VGT-I9150GT-I9152SM-G310HN,SM-G310H,SM-G350    SM-G386U,SM-G386FSM-G313HU,SM-G313HN,SM-G313M,SM-G313MY,SM-G313HY,SM-G313MU,SM-G313F **  *   * *New LG features *   *Added NEW Download mode authentication* _This will fix "Protocol failure detected" errors on the following models during Network Backup / Restore and MAC Repair_  LG G4 ( LG-H810, LG-H811, LG-H815 ) android 6.0 and higherLG G4s ( LG-H735 ) android 5.1.1 and higherLG G Stylo ( LG-H634 ) android 5.1.1 and higher

----------

